# Double Sided Stoves



## MacTheKnife1 (4 Dec 2008)

I am looking for a double sided stove that will be visible from two different adjoining rooms.

I want the air intake to be an external source.

Does anyone know of a company that supplies such stoves?

Thanks,
Mac


----------



## metalscrubbe (4 Dec 2008)

'Afternoon Mac.

I too am looking for the same. Mourne fireplaces have a few of them and they'll send you on brouchures but be prepared to be shocked when you see the pricing.

Metal


----------



## MacTheKnife1 (4 Dec 2008)

metalscrubbe said:


> 'Afternoon Mac.
> 
> I too am looking for the same. Mourne fireplaces have a few of them and they'll send you on brouchures but be prepared to be shocked when you see the pricing.




www.stovesonline.co.uk looks good.

When you say shocked... I would be happy to pay 1000-1200 euro for a good stove.


----------



## metalscrubbe (4 Dec 2008)

Four thousand sterling, included shipping but not fitting. It was a very very nice fireplace but no.


----------



## MacTheKnife1 (4 Dec 2008)

metalscrubbe said:


> Four thousand sterling, included shipping but not fitting. It was a very very nice fireplace but no.



Sh*t thats expensive. What make of stove was it???


----------



## magtape (4 Dec 2008)

you will get them from es therm wexford.


----------



## MacTheKnife1 (5 Dec 2008)

magtape said:


> you will get them from es therm wexford.



Mag - I have sent ES Therm a message - they have a brochure for download at www.estherm.com but the link is broken and the brochure cannot be downloaded. Anyway I have contacted them and await a response. Will post here if I get news.

Thanks for the contact,
Mac


----------



## porridge (5 Dec 2008)

Hi,

[broken link removed] do a range of double sided stoves, they have a showroom in Urlingford. 

I have no experience with ordering form them.


----------



## bertie1 (5 Dec 2008)

MacTheKnife1 said:


> I am looking for a double sided stove that will be visible from two different adjoining rooms.
> 
> I want the air intake to be an external source.
> 
> ...


 
I have one in my house and did a lot of searching for one. Bought is from Rathcormac fireplaces in Rathcormac Co.Cork 
I have no association with the company. The air intake just comes from the room it is in, doors on both sides that can be openend ( just don't open both at the same time)
I built mine up about 18" from the floor & got them to put in a marble plinth on the concrete underneath the stove. I am very happy with mine I think the whole lot at the time including the marble came in around 2000.00 . 
The stove itself is about 750mm wide and about 500mm wide standing on 4 liges abour 5" from the marble plinth


----------



## metalscrubbe (5 Dec 2008)

Mac,

The fire from Mourne fireplaces - it was a 'Vertical Bell Large Tunnel' by Interfocos of The Netherlands.

It was / is beautiful but just way out of the budget.

Good luck,

Metal


----------



## MacTheKnife1 (5 Dec 2008)

porridge said:


> Hi,
> 
> [broken link removed] do a range of double sided stoves, they have a showroom in Urlingford.
> 
> I have no experience with ordering form them.



Wow, they look nice! Thanks


----------



## MacTheKnife1 (5 Dec 2008)

metalscrubbe said:


> The fire from Mourne fireplaces - it was a 'Vertical Bell Large Tunnel' by Interfocos of The Netherlands.
> 
> It was / is beautiful but just way out of the budget.



Thanks for this, beautiful but definitely out of my league!


----------

